# Birmingham Forum Meet 17th September 2011



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks to go people! I do hope that everyone who said they were coming are still up for this  

Venue is Penny Black's, behind the Mailbox, from 12:00 pm

The list of attendees I have at the moment are:

Northerner
alisonz
Natalie123
Flutterby
hyper-suze
Monica + Carol + Helen (Carol's friend)
brightontez
C*5_Dodger
obaidkasiri  
Marc
ypauly

Possibly:

LisaO
Estellaa
trophywench
ukjohn
Silkman_Bob 
glitteryredshoes

Hope to see you all there, I'm sure it will be a great day!


----------



## Monica (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to meet some more people off this site. And meeting Dodger again too .
Not too happy about the 6 hour round trip though. Will have to get a few magazines and take some cards, so that we can play. Luckily we've got a table both ways. But we'll have to be quiet on the way there, as the only table available was in the quiet carriage, so I guess no card playing then.

Brightontez - do you still want to meet outside WH Smiths?


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2011)

Two things

1. there is more than a week lol
2. I'm allready here


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Two things
> 
> 1. there is more than a week lol
> 2. I'm allready here



1. I think you'll find that in the standard week, in a week's time it will have happened yesterday! 

2. Will I recognise you by your blue suit, shirt, tie and socks?


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> 1. I think you'll find that in the standard week, in a week's time it will have happened yesterday!
> 
> 2. Will I recognise you by your blue suit, shirt, tie and socks?



1. I think you will find that in a standard week there will stll be a week to go???????? 4th today meet on the 17th


2. Blue, now theres an idea!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> 1. I think you will find that in a standard week there will stll be a week to go???????? 4th today meet on the 17th
> 
> 
> 2. Blue, now theres an idea!!!



1. OK, I'll concede that! It's because I will be away next Saturday that my brain was fixated on it!


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> 1. OK, I'll concede that! It's because I will be away next Saturday that my brain was fixated on it!



Well I think you should wear blue for that lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Well I think you should wear blue for that lol



I don't actually think I possess anything blue! Perhaps I should buy a Birmingham City shirt?


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I don't actually think I possess anything blue! Perhaps I should buy a Birmingham City shirt?



Behave you don't want to do that now do you. A blue suit with a touch of claret would be nice though.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 4, 2011)

Suit????  

OMG - next thing you know somebody will suggest the ladies wear skirts .......



Am still thinking I will probably turn up Northie, providing the week after next goes OK (First Pump clinic on Weds = first A1c post pump, ooer.  Followed by nnual MOT at GP surgery on Friday.  That one usually makes me fairly incandescent with rage due to the hosp and the GP 'apparently' having no communication with each other.  GP reckons he can't see the test results the hospital get.  Well tough luck chum, from now on!  Hosp now look after my diabetes as far as I am concerned and I only get my prescriptions for it from you .....)


----------



## ypauly (Sep 4, 2011)

trophywench said:


> OMG - next thing you know somebody will suggest the ladies wear skirts .......



Now you come to mention it.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 4, 2011)

Monica said:


> Brightontez - do you still want to meet outside WH Smiths?




Yes please!


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Not coming to this one folks. Going to university that day so I need to preserve my liver. Have a few for me!


----------



## Monica (Sep 4, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Yes please!



Ok! 

 ypauly - And NO I will NOT wear a skirt


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Suit????
> 
> OMG - next thing you know somebody will suggest the ladies wear skirts .......
> 
> ...



...........Exactly what I do!!


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 5, 2011)

I will definitely be there, on my own this time though. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I will definitely be there, on my own this time though. I'm looking forward to it



Hurrah!  See you there!


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 8, 2011)

Unfortunately Im not going to be able to make this one,  work commitments have me running around like a headless chicken!!!, so need the weekend to chill in bed lol. Hope you all have a great day as Im sure you will! Ill try make a later one in the year


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

glitteryredshoes said:


> Unfortunately Im not going to be able to make this one,  work commitments have me running around like a headless chicken!!!, so need the weekend to chill in bed lol. Hope you all have a great day as Im sure you will! Ill try make a later one in the year



Aw, that's a shame Emily. Hope to see you on another occasion


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Suit????
> 
> OMG - next thing you know somebody will suggest the ladies wear skirts .......
> 
> ...



Thats exactly what  my doc says about any results the Princess Royal Hospital may hold about  me...wtf is that about? So the surgery has made me waste my time and go in for a second blood test just for their HBA1c result which I did 2 weeks previous for the hospital. For gods sake, like my work enjoy me taking time off!!! And for exactly the reason you mention, so they can 'authorise' my prescriptions and add their two-peneth nugget of knowledge which as far as I am concerned they could write on the back of a fag packet!!! No thanks, I want to be seen by the main man cheers!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 9, 2011)

As I am seeing hosp on Weds and him on Fri, I will check with surgery before I go and if they haven't got the results I will ask Clinic nurses to fax em.  Last time I went to the hosp, I had an iffy pee 'dipstick' reading - not anything diabetic related, indicative of a UTI - which they duly sent off to the lab clearly marked 'results to GP' and his name and surgery details - and Dr never got the results despite that.  So I landed up eventually a fortnight later having to phone the clinic and asking em to fax it, cos they said I had got a UTI, which I then got a scrip for.

It's utterly mad.  I'd had the thing over 2 weeks by then.  If it had been something bad I'd have been in real trouble instead of just pain and stuff, which by then had manifested and why I was so diligent in my chasing up attempts.

How ill exactly do you need to be before they'll sort it?


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 9, 2011)

completely forgot about this, don't think i will be able to make it as i don't have any money atm sorry guys!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> completely forgot about this, don't think i will be able to make it as i don't have any money atm sorry guys!



Aw, shame! It doesn't have to be an expensive day out - no buying of big rounds of drinks (not really fair on people who are meeting for possibly the first time!) and lots of people bring their own food to keep costs down  Hope you have a windfall before next Saturday!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 9, 2011)

I am thinking of driving it my car needs a good run  .  Can anyone recommend a good carpark near Penny Blacks that doesn't cost a fortune or does Birmingham have park and ride?  Cheers


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 9, 2011)

aha it costs me ?6.50 to get to brum and i dunno where abouts this place is im afraid. the bad times of being a college student.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh the sheer joy of being an OAP !!!!  ROFL


----------



## Monica (Sep 10, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> aha it costs me ?6.50 to get to brum and i dunno where abouts this place is im afraid. the bad times of being a college student.



I don't really know where it is either Estella. I've looked on google maps. It's about 10 min walk from the station. What time would you arrive at the New Street Rail station? We arrive at 11.27 and are meeting Brightontez in front of the WHSmith. 
You're very welcome to join us.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2011)

Question for you WH Smith-ers - and I might be wanting to join you - if you look at the drawing on the map of the station that Monica posted on the original thread, you will see that there is a line down the middle of WH Smiths, separating 10 from 12.  

This is because there are 2 entrances!  One is on the concourse - you come up from your platform to the concourse on an escalator - hence the hieroglyph that looks not unlike a smoking sausage! which is a smaller shop which does not give public access to 12.  The entrance to that is in the foyer of the station AFTER you come through the ticket barrier.  Again and in reverse, from the foyer shop there is no public access to 10.  Only staff access either way.

Since the foyer is a much more interesting (if any of it could be described as that) and also bigger place to stand, it is probably better to meet at that entrance rather than the concourse one and get squished by folk who have  trains to catch LOL

Mainly the access and egress is either by the Station St entrance (from the car park) or down the escalator from the shopping centre above whereupon they either go straight for the ticket barrier, or via the desks where you buy your ticket.  From the barrier, the escalators are directly ahead so same thing in reverse.  

Smiths is to the side where a person looking for another person and simultaneously trying to keep their eye 2 girls is more unlikely to be trampled, I venture to suggest!

If you are at all interested in seeing a few of the second city's delights, we can go to the pub by a slightly circuitous route, taking in the Floozy in the Jacuzzi, the outside of the Town Hall, over the elevated walkway and see the Rep and Symphony Hall, before hanging a left to the MailBox and thence the pub.  Probably c 15 mins.  If not - I don't exactly know the pedestrian route!!!


----------



## shiv (Sep 11, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I am thinking of driving it my car needs a good run  .  Can anyone recommend a good carpark near Penny Blacks that doesn't cost a fortune or does Birmingham have park and ride?  Cheers



There is a big metal cage like car park on Brunel St, which is next to the Mailbox - Penny Black's is behind the Mailbox. It's cheaper than most of the other car parks in Birmingham! Definitely cheaper than the Mailbox itself, that's mega expensive!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2011)

For those meeting at WH Smiths I'd say the best bet would be to swap mobile numbers via PM so when you arrive you can be sure of finding the others  Might be mmeting you there myself!


----------



## Monica (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for that Trophywench.

http://www.networkrail.co.uk/docume...ps/4497_Birmingham New Street Station Map.pdf

I had another look at the map. I was thinking of waiting in the foyer. I didn't realise you could get into WHSmith right up from the escalator. I had another look, maybe we could meet by the "First Aid" which is next to WH... anyway. What does everyone think?

If you do join us Trophy, I wouldn't mind you giving us a (de)tour. I've never been to Brum and Brightontez says he hasn't either.

I've got a minor problem now. Carol is a bit upset, because Helen might not be able to come after all. They wanted to go and spend some time and money in the Mailbox.


----------



## Monica (Sep 11, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I am thinking of driving it my car needs a good run  .  Can anyone recommend a good carpark near Penny Blacks that doesn't cost a fortune or does Birmingham have park and ride?  Cheers



Oh Carol, I thought you'd said you wouldn't be able to come. It will be lovely to meet you again.

That will be a loooong drive down


----------



## cazscot (Sep 11, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oh Carol, I thought you'd said you wouldn't be able to come. It will be lovely to meet you again.
> 
> That will be a loooong drive down



Yep, I am back at uni now but after a disastrous week in the lab I need a good chat/get together LOL.  I recon it will be about a 5.5 hour drive down ...


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 11, 2011)

I still intend being there although I admit I've been rather AWOL lately.


----------



## Monica (Sep 11, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> I still intend being there although I admit I've been rather AWOL lately.



You're still welcome  I don't participate much on her either, but it's nice to know you're not alone.



cazscot said:


> Yep, I am back at uni now but after a disastrous week in the lab I need a good chat/get together LOL.  I recon it will be about a 5.5 hour drive down ...



OMG!!!
I guess you'll be staying the night somewhere.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Monica - I think it's because I've been busy with other things and I suppose it's good that I don't spend so long in front of the computer but I do feel a bit cheeky turning up after all this time!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Thanks Monica - I think it's because I've been busy with other things and I suppose it's good that I don't spend so long in front of the computer but I do feel a bit cheeky turning up after all this time!



You are more than welcome Karen, it's good that you have things keeping you busy - hope they are good things! I will look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2011)

Good job an' all Karen - I can't possibly do that Project  without you!  I was thinking I'd have to PM you or have a riffle and write!  LOL


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm making better progress on my assignment than I expected so there is a small chance that I might be able to join you.........however I won't know until Friday because I'm really busy at work and will then have two crazy days at a conference in Birmingham, with an evening class in Northampton on Thursday night immediately after the Birmingham conference finishing. I may be shattered on Friday which is the day that I will ideally finish my assignment........but will let you know on Friday if I can make it to Birmingham on Saturday


----------



## cazscot (Sep 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> There is a big metal cage like car park on Brunel St, which is next to the Mailbox - Penny Black's is behind the Mailbox. It's cheaper than most of the other car parks in Birmingham! Definitely cheaper than the Mailbox itself, that's mega expensive!



Thanks shiv


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I'm making better progress on my assignment than I expected so there is a small chance that I might be able to join you.........however I won't know until Friday because I'm really busy at work and will then have two crazy days at a conference in Birmingham, with an evening class in Northampton on Thursday night immediately after the Birmingham conference finishing. I may be shattered on Friday which is the day that I will ideally finish my assignment........but will let you know on Friday if I can make it to Birmingham on Saturday



Hope you can make it Amanda, I would love to meet you  Good luck with the conference and the assignment


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Alan I would love to meet you too


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the idea of the scenic tour! Should be there - will confirm later in the week

Richard


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You are more than welcome Karen, it's good that you have things keeping you busy - hope they are good things! I will look forward to seeing you again!



Thanks Northy - yes mostly good things such as the cardmaking, getting work done on the house - new doors and windows  and all the usual stuff of life!  Will be good to see you too.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Good job an' all Karen - I can't possibly do that Project  without you!  I was thinking I'd have to PM you or have a riffle and write!  LOL



Lol - sorry to have got you worried!!  I see that AJ is now saying she may come along since you reminded her of the secret mission!!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2011)

Karen you know me too well.......I have to be completely honest that mention of the secret mission did spur me on to spend extra time on my assignment on Sunday to try to finish it


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 12, 2011)

from the other thread:

"I've decided I'm coming - combining it with a sunday in drayton manor!"


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Karen you know me too well.......I have to be completely honest that mention of the secret mission did spur me on to spend extra time on my assignment on Sunday to try to finish it



I knew it!!  I absolutely knew it!  Glad it worked though


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> from the other thread:
> 
> "I've decided I'm coming - combining it with a sunday in drayton manor!"



I just saw your lonesome post on the other thread, glad you are coming and hope you have a great day on the sunday too.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder which is more risky, meeting you lot or the rides at Drayton Manor?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2011)

Wondering what the secret mission is!  I know - you're all working on your Diabetes Fairy costumes, and I'm going to have to judge them...


----------



## trophywench (Sep 13, 2011)

We're dying to see your too!


----------



## chrismbee (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Barring lightning strikes, earthquakes or other unplanned catasrophes, I'll be there with 'er indoors.
Looking forward to having a pre-birthday drink with you all - anniversary of my birth on the 18th!
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll be there. Arrive at New Street 10.27

I'm up for a coffee and/or walkabout before Penny Black!

Richard


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all, I might try to meet up with you WHSmith people! I don't know where I'm going either, although I've been to Birmingham many times, my knowledge is limited to the Bull Ring shopping centre and the Sea life centre! Would be good to meet up with people at the station and walk to the pub together. I'm happy to get there at any time, can always grab a cup of tea with anyone who is going to be early


----------



## Monica (Sep 13, 2011)

Natalie - Brightontez will arrive at around 11am and we're getting there at half past. You're very welcome to join us


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Barring lightning strikes, earthquakes or other unplanned catasrophes, I'll be there with 'er indoors.
> Looking forward to having a pre-birthday drink with you all - anniversary of my birth on the 18th!
> ...





rhall92380 said:


> I'll be there. Arrive at New Street 10.27
> 
> I'm up for a coffee and/or walkabout before Penny Black!
> 
> Richard



Excellent Chris and Richard! I look forward to meeting you (Richard for the first time! )


----------



## AJLang (Sep 13, 2011)

Good news I feel happy enough to leave my assignment and join you on Saturday.Bad news (and confession) I'm really, really nervous about walking into a pub on my own and meeting people for the first time.  Also due to my eye problems I'm not very good at recognising people from a distance which can be rather embarrassing.  Please could someone PM me their mobile number in case I can't find You???  I am really looking forward to meeting you all............and I'm really intrigued by Flutterby and Trophywrench's plans and it will be great to meet you Alan after all this time


----------



## Marc (Sep 13, 2011)

May I humbly recommend, as a newbie last year that, somebody keep a watch out for shy newbies as I was at Penny Blacks for a good 30 min before I picked up courage to say hi.

Marc


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> May I humbly recommend, as a newbie last year that, somebody keep a watch out for shy newbies as I was at Penny Blacks for a good 30 min before I picked up courage to say hi.
> 
> Marc



It's hard to spot new people as often noone knows what you look like. I can guarantee anyone who has organised an event like this will spend the whole time looking for people who *might* be in the venue for the meet, but it can be really hard to tell - and you can easily end up accosting people who are just having a drink in their local if you are not careful!

Wish I could make it but got to work. Don't be shy anyone, just walk up and say hi, someone - probably Alan - will introduce everyone to you!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2011)

I do appreciate it can be difficult to spot people - I'll wear my flat cap so you know it's us!  Or if anyone wants my mobile number then PM me


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Monica said:


> Natalie - Brightontez will arrive at around 11am and we're getting there at half past. You're very welcome to join us


Thanks Monica, I will try to arrive between 11 and 11:30 then. Could you pm me your mobile number or I could send you mine just in case I can't find you?


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 14, 2011)

I sould arrive at New Street Station about 10.30 if anyone would like my mobile number please pm me

Richard


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Thanks Monica, I will try to arrive between 11 and 11:30 then. Could you pm me your mobile number or I could send you mine just in case I can't find you?



Done


----------



## chrismbee (Sep 14, 2011)

Big sign, saying "Diabetic - BEWARE!", tattooed across the forehead should help shy'uns be picked out from the crowd


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh goody, I shall be alright then as I've had that tattoo, plus the t-shirt that says 'Beware of the Diabetic' ROFL.

Monica, just PM-ing you my moby.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 15, 2011)

Just follow the trail of needles....


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 15, 2011)

Or the trail of jelly babies!


----------



## Garthion (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't make it, working all day. And it's just down the road too  arghhhh!


----------



## ypauly (Sep 15, 2011)

Not long now

My better half will be joining me, if anybody needs to be met or picked up from somewhere PM me.

Estellaa im by sutton so tamworth isn't far if you want a lift.

shame you have to work Dale I was quite looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry to say guys, but i got a job today and i will deffo not be able to make it as i will be working on that saturday, have a great day though


----------



## Monica (Sep 15, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> sorry to say guys, but i got a job today and i will deffo not be able to make it as i will be working on that saturday, have a great day though



Aw shame, maybe another time then.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 15, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> i got a job today


well done.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> sorry to say guys, but i got a job today and i will deffo not be able to make it as i will be working on that saturday, have a great day though



Well, that is an excellent reason for having to miss it - congratulations on the job! You're not working on the bar at Penny Black's are you?  Hope to see you another time, and good luck with the job!


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well, that is an excellent reason for having to miss it - congratulations on the job! You're not working on the bar at Penny Black's are you?  Hope to see you another time, and good luck with the job!



ahaha, no. working in next actually  not old enough to be working in a bar lol.


----------



## RSVP (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations Estella 

Think of the discount  LoL 


Sarah


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 15, 2011)

I might be bringing my brother, he is visiting for a bit, is that ok? He wants to look around birmingham so will prob only join us for a little while and then go and explore


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 16, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I might be bringing my brother, he is visiting for a bit, is that ok? He wants to look around birmingham so will prob only join us for a little while and then go and explore



All are welcome, however he will of course be required to inject before eating and check his blood sugar occasionally just to feel part of the group


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 16, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> sorry to say guys, but i got a job today and i will deffo not be able to make it as i will be working on that saturday, have a great day though



Well done Estellaa - hope you enjoy your new job.


----------



## alisonz (Sep 16, 2011)

I know I haven't been on the forum much these last few months but I was really looking forward to meeting some of you in Birmingham, unfortunately due to finances (cars MOT) I'm not going to make it  Have a good time peeps and hopefully I'll get to meet some of you soon xxxx


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> ahaha, no. working in next actually  not old enough to be working in a bar lol.



Sorry Estellaa, I should have said well done too . Silly me didn't read your answer correctly.

Congratulations


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I know I haven't been on the forum much these last few months but I was really looking forward to meeting some of you in Birmingham, unfortunately due to finances (cars MOT) I'm not going to make it  Have a good time peeps and hopefully I'll get to meet some of you soon xxxx



Aw, shame.
I hope the car repairs won't cost too much


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I know I haven't been on the forum much these last few months but I was really looking forward to meeting some of you in Birmingham, unfortunately due to finances (cars MOT) I'm not going to make it  Have a good time peeps and hopefully I'll get to meet some of you soon xxxx



Aw, I'm really sorry to hear that Alison, I was hoping you would be able to make it. I hope that things are going well for you and that things pick up finance-wise very soon  I've missed hearing from you.


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time and the weather behaves x 

Plenty piccies pluuurse


----------



## ypauly (Sep 16, 2011)

Just noticed the libdem conference is starting tomorrow and it's just over the road so it may be busy.




Shame it's not the conservative party conference we could have got you all converted lol


----------



## AJLang (Sep 16, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> sorry to say guys, but i got a job today and i will deffo not be able to make it as i will be working on that saturday, have a great day though



Congratulations on getting your job


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 16, 2011)

what's the best way to get from new street station to the bar then - my train isn't due in until just gone half 1


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> what's the best way to get from new street station to the bar then - my train isn't due in until just gone half 1



I'm not the best to advise as I'm not entirely sure myself! I'd suggest printing a map and directions from google (I'd do it myself, but my printer's on the blink!) Does anyone have your mobile number (and vice versa)? PM me if you'd like mine


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 16, 2011)

*Yay!*

Myself and a friend are coming; I hope we can meet up with the WH Smith group, if not I'll be wearing my mobile in a purple neck pouch (and may be carrying my latest Balance, which arrived today).

Only problem is, the tickets I've got are to Birmingham Moor Street on the Chiltern Line, which is said to be "a 10-minute walk" (read, probably more like a 20-minute walk for me) from Birmingham New Street.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 16, 2011)

Right - just found out the train times so all set for tomorrow! 

Will try and meet up at the 'pre-meet' at WHSmiths as I don't know where I'm going either! but if I am not there in time, don't worry, I;ll get to Penny Blacks at some point!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll try and wear a Brighton shirt tomoz.  Like one on my avatar.

Off to bed, up at 5am!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a fun time 

Look forward to seeing the photo's


----------



## ypauly (Sep 17, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Myself and a friend are coming; I hope we can meet up with the WH Smith group, if not I'll be wearing my mobile in a purple neck pouch (and may be carrying my latest Balance, which arrived today).
> 
> Only problem is, the tickets I've got are to Birmingham Moor Street on the Chiltern Line, which is said to be "a 10-minute walk" (read, probably more like a 20-minute walk for me) from Birmingham New Street.



Moor stree and new street are very close together less than a 5 minute walk.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a great day today everyone x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 17, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Have a great day today everyone x



Dear Di and All,

Thank you for your kind thoughts - This is coming to you from Penny Blacks, they have a free Hi Fi hotspot. We are all here eating lunch. Regards to you all.

Dodger


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 17, 2011)

Step away from the gateaux ! 

Rob


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 17, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Step away from the gateaux !
> 
> Rob



Dear Robster65,

We are just considering whether to have profiter rolls?

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Robster65,
> 
> We are just considering whether tohave profiter rolls?
> 
> Regards   Dodger



I want photo evidence lol

Say hi to everyone from me x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Steff, just checking up on you (it's Alan )


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Hi Steff, just checking up on you (it's Alan )



LOL Alan ive deleted all the swear words already  so im not guilty


----------



## Mark T (Sep 17, 2011)

Free Wifi is really useful   Hope you re all having a fun time!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a fantastic time.  It was really great meeting so many people from here


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Had a fantastic time.  It was really great meeting so many people from here



Brillaint,was the weather ok AJ x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Steff it was raining outside but nice and dry in the pub x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 17, 2011)

Had a nice afternoon at the meet, accommpanied by a big stack of chicken wings!


----------



## Monica (Sep 17, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Had a fantastic time.  It was really great meeting so many people from here



We've only just got home 15 minutes ago.
We had a great time in Birmingham too. My lunch was so filling that I hardly ate any dinner/tea.


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Had a nice afternoon at the meet, accommpanied by a big stack of chicken wings!



Tut thats no way to talk about your fellow forum freinds


----------



## cazscot (Sep 18, 2011)

Home safe after a mammoth 590 mile round trip drive but it was worth it to meet friends old and new - had a fab time .


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

You beat me home by ten minutes Carol!  Excellent day, with a really good turnout - thanks to everyone who came! Just had a 2.7 after walking in the door, and had a 2.4 on the train!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You beat me home by ten minutes Carol!  Excellent day, with a really good turnout - thanks to everyone who came! Just had a 2.7 after walking in the door, and had a 2.4 on the train!



Hope you are okay Alan, we would have been home an hour earlier if we hadn't stopped at one if the services for 45 mins and had to take a detour 30 miles from Glasgow for petrol cos I missed the cut off for the services


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Hope you are okay Alan, we would have been home an hour earlier if we hadn't stopped at one if the services for 45 mins and had to take a detour 30 miles from Glasgow for petrol cos I missed the cut off for the services



Yes, I'm fine thanks  So pleased you were able to come along Carol, and bring Hazel with you too!

Here's a group picture to keep Steff happy


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm fine thanks  So pleased you were able to come along Carol, and bring Hazel with you too!
> 
> Here's a group picture to keep Steff happy



Ahh what an absulute beaut of a picture thanks Alan x

Is that Hazel next to you ? never knew she was going good on you gal x

p.s whos the blonde sitting on the chair ?


----------



## Monica (Sep 18, 2011)

The blonde girl on the chair is Hyper-Suze


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

Monica said:


> The blonde girl on the chair is Hyper-Suze



Cheers Monica, I was trying to face spot and put names to them all


----------



## Monica (Sep 18, 2011)

From right to left:

Me, AJLang, Coffe demon, Trophywench, yPauly (front), Chrismbee(back), Hyper-Suze, Northerner, Hazel, Cazcot, Flutterby, (behind the laides)rhall92380, C*5_Dodger, Robert@fm and William (?).

Oh, and Natalie123, Carol and her friend Amy were there too, but they managed to escape the photo


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 18, 2011)

Seems you all had a really good time and I hope the profiteroles didn't cause probs.

Right then. Full list of names to faces for those of us who haven't been to a meet please ! 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 18, 2011)

Monica said:


> From right to left:
> 
> Me, AJLang, Coffe demon, Trophywench, yPauly (front), Chrismbee(back), Hyper-Suze, Northerner, Hazel, Cazcot, Flutterby (front),rhall92380, C*5_Dodger, Robert@fm and William (?).
> 
> Oh, and Natalie123 was there too, but she managed to escape the photo


 
WOW !  You read my mind Monica 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

Monica said:


> From right to left:
> 
> Me, AJLang, Coffe demon, Trophywench, yPauly (front), Chrismbee(back), Hyper-Suze, Northerner, Hazel, Cazcot, Flutterby, (behind the laides)rhall92380, C*5_Dodger, Robert@fm and William (?).
> 
> Oh, and Natalie123, Carol and her friend Amy were there too, but they managed to escape the photo



Tez escaped from this picture too, but is on others


----------



## ypauly (Sep 18, 2011)

I got home safely lol



Great day everybody now looking forward to glasgow.


And mrs YP says we are definitely flying


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehe, good photo, I popped out at just the wrong moment  

Thanks for a great afternoon everyone, lovely to meet you all. Had a great laugh Suze and Jenny  Thanks Monica and Jenny for the pump demos


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 18, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself yesterday, I was so much better than when I came last year that I was able to join in more, plus knowing a few of you already helped.  Paul enjoyed it too and is still talking about some of the conversations he had (in a good way).  Lovely to meet friends old and new.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hehe, good photo, I popped out at just the wrong moment
> 
> Thanks for a great afternoon everyone, lovely to meet you all. Had a great laugh Suze and Jenny  Thanks Monica and Jenny for the pump demos



Well I did say, Nat's gorn orf to the loo but it fell on deaf ears.  I'll shout louder in future.

I thought after, wonder if Les Girls were a bit taken aback at the sight of the belly, not to mention the grey knickers but in me own defence, they ARE grey and fairly new.  (Here's a thing, they are but one pair of 2 packs of three I bought in a Supermarket whilst on holiday last year, for the reason I'd forgotten to replenish the stock in outr motorhome.  Yes, I do odd bits of washing whilst away but 3 pairs to last nearly 4 weeks, is just not ON IMHO.  The main reason why I mention it, is because this could really only happen to me.  Because at the time both we and the supermarket were in  - Cap d'Agde ....  ROFL)

And I enjoyed meeting everyone too, though to those I didn't have a proper conversation with, I apologise profusely.  My trouble is, I just talk too much !


----------



## Monica (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Tez escaped from this picture too, but is on others



Oops, I totally forgot about Tez, that's really unforgivable considering I'd been sitting next to him most of the time



Natalie123 said:


> Hehe, good photo, I popped out at just the wrong moment
> 
> Thanks for a great afternoon everyone, lovely to meet you all. Had a great laugh Suze and Jenny. Thanks Monica and Jenny for the pump demos



You're welcome Natalie. Here's the link to the YouTube video how to attach the cannula to your tum. I'm afraid it's in french, but you don't really need the words.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn-cevfehws


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Monica


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 18, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oops, I totally forgot about Tez, that's really unforgivable considering I'd been sitting next to him most of the time



I forgive you, Monica.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 18, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I got home safely lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are you sure ? I get diazepam from the doc when I fly...


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 18, 2011)

Dear All,

It was lovely meeting you all - I had a great time. I look forward to the next time I can make one of these meets!

Regards   Dodger


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

Hee hee Dodger, I searched the memory banks but couldn't compute who you were on the Forum.  Why don't I know this chap?  I like him, I can get on with him  ..... Until Northie captioned the photos of course, when dawn broke with a resounding crash .....


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I forgive you, Monica.



Thanks Tez


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You beat me home by ten minutes Carol!  Excellent day, with a really good turnout - thanks to everyone who came! Just had a 2.7 after walking in the door, and had a 2.4 on the train!



I fell asleep on the last train. Fortunately I was getting of at the last stop!!

Great to meet everyone!

Richard


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 19, 2011)

I would have replied earlier, but I haven't (yet) got a login to this forum on my new laptop (bought the day before the meet).

It was great to see some of the forum people at last, although myself and William (who's not a forum member, he just came along to support me) got lost on the way from New Street to the pub -- and on the way back, although we found New Street easily enough, we somehow managed to get lost again on the way from there to Moor Street -- a distance of only about 400 yards. 

Looking forward to London in November.


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I would have replied earlier, but I haven't (yet) got a login to this forum on my new laptop (bought the day before the meet).
> 
> It was great to see some of the forum people at last, although myself and William (who's not a forum member, he just came along to support me) got lost on the way from New Street to the pub -- and on the way back, although we found New Street easily enough, we somehow managed to get lost again on the way from there to Moor Street -- a distance of only about 400 yards.
> 
> Looking forward to London in November.



Oops!! Glad you found us though in the end.

 I guess you won't get lost in London.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I would have replied earlier, but I haven't (yet) got a login to this forum on my new laptop (bought the day before the meet).
> 
> It was great to see some of the forum people at last, although myself and William (who's not a forum member, he just came along to support me) got lost on the way from New Street to the pub -- and on the way back, although we found New Street easily enough, we somehow managed to get lost again on the way from there to Moor Street -- a distance of only about 400 yards.
> 
> Looking forward to London in November.



Sorry to hear you had problems on the way back Robert. As Monica says, hopefully London will be more straightforward (although that is where I usually get lost!). Glad you could make it and I look forward to seeing you in London


----------



## ypauly (Sep 19, 2011)

It was nice meeting you. The forum birthday meet will be my chance to get lost lol.


----------

